# Russian Hamster Cage



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I am looking to maybe adopt a russian hamster in the next few months, and need to find a suitable cage.

don't tell me off if they are too small i have no idea!

LARGE RODY HAMSTER CAGE WITH SLEEPING AREA & EXTRAS on eBay (end time 12-Apr-10 21:02:11 BST)

what do you reckon to that?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

my rilo's in a rody - theyre actually pretty big imo its big enough for one (if it isnt then ri's a bit stuffed )! not sure about 2 in there - but im not too good on hamster cage measurements


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I think its an ok size, if it was me I would probably go a little bigger but thats probably just me  I think a russian would live happily in that though


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Thats an ok size, could be bigger though 

Theres quite a few Imac fantasy's on ebay at the moment, and they have plenty of room and you can also extend them if you wish 

Are you adopting one or 2?? If you go for 2 try to stay away from any cages that you have to add on(Rotastak, critter trail, habitrails) because they would get very territorial. 

Good Luck! And post piccies when you adopt them


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

okay thanks for the advice. would this be better?

SAMBA FUN HOUSE ANIMAL CAGE HAMSTER GERBIL MOUSE WOW! on eBay (end time 12-Apr-10 20:45:05 BST)

well i saw one female for adoption on here but she is REALLY far away but i have fallen in love. I am waiting for the right friendly single or pair to come along


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I think I would avoid that second cage as its quite high and I would worry about the hamster falling 

If I was going to get another dwarf I think I would go for this one:

Cages : Ferplast Duna 'Multy' Guinea Pig / Hamster Cage + FREE DELIVERY : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

As it has tons of space and they can't escape  It would also suit a pair of dwarfs. My russian dwarf has an imac fantasy which is also a great cage and I have added another level to it to give him more space


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I would also avoid the second cage, as if the hamster falls, even small distances, they could break their backs and legs quite easily. The cage Flissy posted is great! I think you might have to add mesh on the top though, just incase they find a way up there and squish themselves through the bars 

This is a great cage, it's called the Cambridge by Savic.
Cambridge Hamster Cage on eBay (end time 13-Apr-10 12:53:56 BST)
Hamster Cage with accessories on eBay (end time 13-Apr-10 20:03:44 BST)
The bases come in different colors.

This is another great option, the Imac Fantasy.
HAMPSTER CAGE COMPLETE WITH FOOD POTS AND TOYS on eBay (end time 12-Apr-10 16:24:18 BST) (scroll down to see the picture, bidding has ended, but you can use the picture for reference )


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I think the spacing on the dnua multy should be fine - its the same as on the imac fantasy and Poppet can't squeeze through that (fatty ) Although I did have him in a plastic box for the first few weeks of his life just in case he could squeeze through the bars


----------



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

My Russian Dwarfs have one of these each Mickey Max Dwarf Hamster Cage by Savic | Pets at Home

I have put wood, tubes and other stuff on the wire level to avoid them hurting their feet or getting their legs stuck.

The wheels are great too and are silent - unlike the one with the Hamster Heaven!

I definitely recommend the Mickey Max cages!


----------



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

Just a note about the Cambridge cages... we have them at work (I work at an animal care college) and the ladders often break or the hamster knocks them off so over-night the hamster often does't have access to one or both of the levels..


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Rody's are very good if you ask me. They are pretty big. If you are going to get a couple of Russians I would advise that you get a cage like the Rody where everything is on one level to reduce fighting.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a rody which the 3 mice are in at the moment, however they are going to their new home on friday. So was thinking of getting 2 dwarfies... People on here seem to think it's too small?


----------



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

The Rody's dimensions look the same as the Mickey Max but the MM has another level which I think makes a big difference. I would not go smaller than the MM therefore would probably reject the Rody. Also, I would not put _two_ dwarfs in either cage - only big enough for one IMO.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

My two Russians have an Imac fantasy cage each and they seem very happy.
I got them a silent spinner each though instead of the wheel that comes with the fantasy.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think the first one you posted is a fine size


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

Tapir said:


> okay thanks for the advice. would this be better?
> 
> SAMBA FUN HOUSE ANIMAL CAGE HAMSTER GERBIL MOUSE WOW! on eBay (end time 12-Apr-10 20:45:05 BST)
> 
> well i saw one female for adoption on here but she is REALLY far away but i have fallen in love. I am waiting for the right friendly single or pair to come along


 i think the bars on that would be too wide for a russian! they need narrower bars or theyll squeeze out


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

for my russians i have:

1 male in a mini duna http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c358/Beowulf1976/DSCF0001800x600.jpg

2 males in an extended imac fantasy http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3082/3197581144_54e13c3432.jpg

and my female in a ferplast duna maxi like this : http://www.gardenzoo.pl/sklep//_var/gfx/fad0213de1c61e14678e4fd02f05ade3.jpg

my favorite out of all of these is probably the imac fantasy :thumbup:


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Only got one dwarf (Chinese) 
She's fine in her Rody, plenty of space.


----------

